# Most Random Rides!!!!



## tunnel

Last summer I was out west in BC, made my way to north van. to visit my cousin.

Got such a random ass ride there.
was just walking up lonsdale with my huge pack, and some guy in a jeep or something, with a kid in the car offered me a ride up the hill.
It was pretty awesome cause i wasnt even hitching, and the ride was like 3 mins , if that, it was only up to like 8th street or some shit from the water. also id say its pretty rare to get rides in the city(atleast non-sketchy rides id assume)ha, the guys just said that he though nobody should have to walk up that hill....ha

Anybody got some stories of awesome/random rides????


----------



## Shoestring

*Me and my German Shepherd Bubba had just made camp near the tracks in Nebraska City, Nebraska after hopping off the train. I just started my camp fire and this guy walking his dog stopped and talked to me and told me that the next day he was heading to Omaha and if I wanted a ride, I could go with him. I just had to meet him at a place not too far from there for this ride.*
*We accepted his offer the next day and he dropped us off actaully right at the UP yards in Council Bluffs along with a fresh crisp $50.00 bill!*


----------



## Dameon

One time I was in San Clamente, walking down the road to find a good on-ramp, and a guy pulled up in a van.
"Where's a good place to get weed?" he asked.
"Not San Clemente."
"Where are you going?"
"San Diego. You're more likely to find weed there than San Clamente."
He wound up giving me a ride down almost to San Diego, then his girlfriend in LA called and wanted to come, so we turned around, drove all the way back to LA, then all the way back to San Diego. He was a kind of crazy surfer dude who was constantly talking about how the government was watching him from helicopters, but still cool.


----------



## elokupa

2 dutch grindcore fans who gave me loads of speed and amsterdam ganja. ended up goin to a cozy little anti nazi fest with them


----------



## londontapwater

After 4 long nights in the Fort Rouge train yard in Winnipeg and no luck i decided to hitch to Brandon,which is about 200k to the east...



Got dropped off at the edge of town by friends and was picked up almost immediately by a woman with a child in the back who smoked crack the entire way.



After the first couple of times nearly running the car off the road i offered to steer while she toked on her pipe which suited suited us both fine.



She dropped me off down town,I sat under a bridge and was off out on a grain car that night!


----------



## Komjaunimas

August 08, on the boarder of PL/D In a truck stop, i was sleeping and some guy approached my girlfriend and asked in russian if she had a knife, she dosen't understand russian so she woke me up. I didn't have a knife, but i asked him if he was going to lithuania, he agreed to take us, so we ended up getting a ride home about ~800km in total .

July 06 in Germany, somewhere near road split to hamburg//rostock me and 2 girls were siting on the onramp drinking wine, a guy stopped in sportscar and asked if we need a ride to Rostock, and ofcourse we took it.

July 09 in Netherlands in "autobahn" to amsterdam with no place for a car to stop at about 3AM, a trucker made a stop, asked if we were christian, i said yes, so he took us to his comapnys truck stop, made us to take a shower, made chicken soup and hot choclate, we slept in his truck, and in the morning he took us on the road with another car, it was a wrong road ... but nvm .


----------



## Nym

i got picked up by a trucker in O.K. 
and he had the coolest, most illegal pet in the diesel cab.
He had a Two-foot tall, wild live hawk, with a broken wing as a pet.
And it was NOT a happy hawk.
it tried to eat my puppy at the time like TWENTY times!
I got to feed it slivers of chicken by hand and that was kinda cool.


----------



## Ravie

WOW. i want to feed a hawk.


----------



## Cpt_knuckles

No lie 
me and a friend snuck on a pirate ship.
it was a tourist center that looked like a pirate ship
Would probaly make the best squat pirate ship ever hahah
Someone should invent squat pirate ships.
Im written this in my book of things to do


----------



## stove

Dude Nym sounds like an interesting ride. Did the bird take any shots at you? I had a Peregrine Falcon try to kill me once, but I had rap'd over her house, so I guess it was kindasorta fair...


----------



## Angela

Ravie said:


> WOW. i want to feed a hawk.



Cool, except for the trying to eat the puppy part. I got a ride from someone once who had a manx cat that liked to ride shotgun on the dashboard. I think I prefer cute fat little cats that don't try to eat my dog, but to each his own.


----------



## Ravie

Cpt_knuckles said:


> No lie
> me and a friend snuck on a pirate ship.
> it was a tourist center that looked like a pirate ship
> Would probaly make the best squat pirate ship ever hahah
> Someone should invent squat pirate ships.
> Im written this in my book of things to do




awww i tried to get on one of those but the owner came out and yelled at me. we then got into an arguement about how i thought it was a pirate ship and how i wanted to see his booty but he insisted it was an "exploration vessile" and he has no booty. I looked at his butt and agreed.:crew:


----------



## Cpt_knuckles

Ravie said:


> awww i tried to get on one of those but the owner came out and yelled at me. we then got into an arguement about how i thought it was a pirate ship and how i wanted to see his booty but he insisted it was an "exploration vessile" and he has no booty. I looked at his butt and agreed.:crew:




Butthole pirates!!!!! :O AH!:scared:


----------



## Animal

I was walking from a friends place in long beach mississippi down this long ass street and for some fucked uup reason mississippi dosnt believe in sidewalks, so its the street, about a foot of grass and a ditch or fence or someones yard, sometime you get lucky and get a field, but yeah i was walking, tall blue hawk, leather jacket, blue boots , the works, and this mexican fellow rode by and stopped and backed up and asked me if i wanted a ride, so i hopped on in, i didnt have much more to walk but yeah he didnt look like a cerial killer lol. good thing to because soon ass we start driving off it started raining really bad.


story 2,

This one i love.

ok comming from this guy named nathans house and ran into this guy named warren and we went into the fuckin huge ass field concealed by trees and shit and smoked a bit, mind you this whole time i was on my way to my girlfriends (at the time) house. so i was on my way nice and stoned and i was about a block away from her house and this white van passed by and turned around and came back and stopped, man it was a van with three sexy punk chicks maaaaan! the works! i didnt think they even existed in that state man. they were like "hey whats up?" haha and im fuckin stoned as fuck man i was suprised i was even walking. they took me for a ride, gave ma about a pack of smokes and even got me a baked potato from wendys! i was fuckin happy. they were listening to the distillers and singing along. i never made it to my girlfriends place that day. it was one of the best rides ever.


----------



## Ravie

where was the second story at?


----------



## Animal

Ravie said:


> where was the second story at?




Mississippi


----------



## fuck it!

hah, this weekend after about two hours of being lost IN MY HOME TOWN i had some guy tell his cabbie to pull over and pick me up. so i'm sittin with this dude in the back seat and i'm a little sketchy, willing to pay for my ride you know? maybe it was the alcohol or the part of town i was in but i was buggin out. no really, i was so drunk i didn't even know what was the name of the street i was trying to make it too. any way, after a short ride from south to north philly, he ended up just giving me a god pamphlet. hah. but once i got there and sobered up a bit i relized i walked the distance i was trying to go like 3 different times and just kept getting turned around. mostly because of my rediculous obsession with being friendly drunk and getting totally wrong directions from every one i walk by... and believeing it. for real, the only part of the conversation i remember went a little something like this:
"i used to do meth" - guy.
"haha, that's cool, why would you stop?" - me


----------



## FreeBHamster

some highway in northern oregon,me and my buddy got picked up by this dude and his girlfriend in an old school bad ass winnebago, it was shitty and huge, the bathtub was filled with beers and soda that they gave out for free. drove me right out to the ocean. turns out they were from poulsbo which is right next to my hometown. good people, said they were starting a new life headin to mexico.


----------



## KEVIlgeNius

Not random, but predictable... first ride in "The County" since the sun started to stare at canada. A 70+ year old couple drinking a 2-4 in a van picked me up and argued about being single (they weren't married, but looked like life partners). Warned me about the drinking and driving in the area and that i would probably only get picked up by drunks, interupting the sentence twice for sips. didn't even share any... typical


----------



## Ivy League

You are one of the most interesting folks and I like it, don't stop being like that, really. It kind of reminds me of something my ex-boyfriend would say, but I just find it all funny and I do enjoy a good dark humored laugh. Oh me oh my. 


fuck it! said:


> hah, this weekend after about two hours of being lost IN MY HOME TOWN i had some guy tell his cabbie to pull over and pick me up. so i'm sittin with this dude in the back seat and i'm a little sketchy, willing to pay for my ride you know? maybe it was the alcohol or the part of town i was in but i was buggin out. no really, i was so drunk i didn't even know what was the name of the street i was trying to make it too. any way, after a short ride from south to north philly, he ended up just giving me a god pamphlet. hah. but once i got there and sobered up a bit i relized i walked the distance i was trying to go like 3 different times and just kept getting turned around. mostly because of my rediculous obsession with being friendly drunk and getting totally wrong directions from every one i walk by... and believeing it. for real, the only part of the conversation i remember went a little something like this:
> "i used to do meth" - guy.
> "haha, that's cool, why would you stop?" - me


----------



## Ivy League

I have actually had one of the most random rides ever and it was fucking incredible! So myself and my two guy friends who I took along with me for safety reasons, being a female and all, were in the middle of fuckin' nowhere trying to get to SF, and so we were walking and this SUV pulls over and this guy sticks his head out the window, "you got any weed?" and we said no, they said get in the car before they changed their mind, so we did and there were two guys in the front, one girl in the back and they went by mafia movie names. It was really odd, but then the whole time the two guys kept asking if we had anything to sell like weed butter, or shrooms and every time we said no, they always went off with "you all lyin'" which was pretty funny in itself. the passenger seat guy flashed a really bright light at us, which fucking hurt and I saw spots for like 5 minutes and they laughed and said, "that's like a cop light or some shit, you seein' spots? We see spots too from that shit, ahahahaha" and then they told us how the car was stolen and that i gave them a backpack and my class ring that they would give us the car. I said no, but when they finally dropped us off into an actual town the driver got out and gave me $12 bucks and gave me the most concerned face and said "be really careful out there, okay?" and they left. Funny, painful, random, awesome.


----------



## L.C.

hitching the 40 in nc me and a friend got stopped by cops. they said we could walk,but couldn't hitch. a few seconds after they left aguy high up in homeland security picked us up,and said the only reason he did it was so the cops wouldn't bother us.
in new york 2 dealers picked us up and got us bent the whole day. they came back to the park we camped at every day to party untill we left.


----------



## Beegod Santana

One time snipe junkie and I got pulled off a bnsf train in kansas only to have the bull give us a ride to the liquor store with a short stop at the atm to get a $20 bill for us. Definitly didn't see that one coming.

Another time in oregon I got picked by a yuppie soccer mom in a mini-van who was driving her 16 yr old son to basketball practice. She gave me a ride about two miles down the five, told me a good truck stop to go spange, and then kicked me down some xanax (sp?), all while her son was laughing his ass off. Then from the same off ramp she dropped me at I got another ride from a drunk guy who drove his shit can down all these crazy ass logging roads saying he was headed south, only to accidently back track me north 15 miles. Fucking oregon.


----------



## db3kfan

got picked up in a limo. got to chill in the back and drink a beer that the driver gave us. my buddy smoked the joint the driver rolled. 

got picked up by a 23 yr old mormon in az by the grand canyon. she was driving home from a wedding with her newborn son and toddler. i was in the front and my dirty ass buddy was in the back watching madagascar and sipping an apple juice box between two kids in car seats. pretty neat image.


----------



## wokofshame

damn i meant to tell this story at the gathering (which rocked by the way fuck you any naysayers) but forgot, 
so i hopped off this train at a siding in sabbona IL last summer, had enough of trains and especially that one for a while after 2 1/2 days on that bitch, so i went and got some hot water formy tea from a gas sta by the head end, some pizza off the bacteria wheel, walked up to the engineer and offered him a slice, he offered me a unit ride but i just wanted to hitch the rest of the way down to TrailDays, so I stick my thumb out and these two kids from Iowa, attractive girl and kind o overweight guy both my age stop, girl is driving, she's like a young bunny lebowski sort, immediatley asks me "can you give him your underwear?"
choke. mmmm... say again? what the fuck's going on

they have never picked up a hitcher before and have this TV image of us that we are all pervs of murderers or sumthing, explain that he has wanted to start a dirty underwear collection and now is the time
"that'll be 20$"
eventually we bargain the price out to a 10 and all the change in the front console, by the end of the 6-miole ride to i-69 i sold my dirty undies! ha


----------



## Ivy League

db3kfan said:


> got picked up in a limo. got to chill in the back and drink a beer that the driver gave us. my buddy smoked the joint the driver rolled.
> 
> got picked up by a 23 yr old mormon in az by the grand canyon. she was driving home from a wedding with her newborn son and toddler. i was in the front and my dirty ass buddy was in the back watching madagascar and sipping an apple juice box between two kids in car seats. pretty neat image.



That image is what I would call one of two things: 1-a movie moment (comedy of course)
or 2-a real-life sitcom, gotta love real life entertainment


----------



## Ivy League

I actually just remembered this one truck driver that picked myself and my two friends up on the same trip. He was telling how he made this same trip every day all week except saturday night so he got all of sunday off, and he was talking about his son and his divorce and everything else and said how he was keeping a good outlook on it, but I didn't notice until my friend said something later, but the guy was driving one handed and the hand he was driving with was half gone. Like it was just his pointer finger and his thumb. So he sorta had a claw going on, but it looked more like his hand had been cut off down to the wrist a little ways. I don't know what happened, not sure I wanna know, but just glad that with the crazy way he was driving, we made it into the next town alright. Really odd.


----------



## JoeGerminate

I got off my train in Bakersfield, I took me 13 hours to get to Bakersfield from San Bernardino, so I was over riding the trains for that trip (I had a bit of a time table to keep). so I hit up some locals for directions on getting to the 5 fwy. Three people gave me three different answers so I just stuck up my thumb and hoped that whoever picked me up knew where they were going. I ended up getting picked up by a really nice guy who drove me out to the 5, which was like 20 miles past where he was going (but he didn't tell me that until he was dropping me off, otherwise I wouldn't have let him go so far out of the way). On the way we passed the Frito Lay factory and tried to dumpster it, but to no avail. 

So he leaves me in the town of buttonwillow at the TA travel center. It was late by that time so I decided I was going to sleep there the night and hitch out in the morning, rather than risk falling asleep in some random persons car. So I bury my face in my book, not quite ready to fall asleep, when some tweeker looking kids walk up and start spanging for gas money. They were nice enough, we shared some stories, then I asked if any of then was 21 and could buy me some beer. One said yeah my friend is 21 and walked back to the car (there were a few more in the car). Suddenly they all started arguing with each other and after a few minutes decided they didn't want to buy me beer. Then they come over to me and start yelling their arguments at me. So I started to walk away, and they all got super friendly and told me not to leave. But I was over it and went and slept behind the starbucks across the street. Woke up next to a drug deal going down.


----------



## hobotrucker

I was just outside of Nashville headed west on I-40 thinking about getting to Reno to see a childhood friend that relocated years before. Had talked to him on the phone and told him that I may hitch out his way to visit a day or three but it could take awhile seeing as I was thumbing with a dog. He told me the quicker I get out there, I could help him with a job that would pay me well over the weekend. It all sounded good but I never imagined I would make the time as I was on foot. And then, as I had stood for hours on the on ramp, I got a little ancy and decided to walk to the next exit. Within 10 minutes of walking, an older gent in a pickup pulls over and asks where I was headed. I replied, "well trying to get to Reno to see an old friend but it's not looking to good today." He then said, " Well today is your lucky day. I'm headed to Vegas. Can you help me drive?" I was glad to lend him a hand .... and a foot to say the least. Turned out, he had just left his wife and was packed to the limit in the truck moving out to Vegas to do what he said he did best. Gamble. He only done the sports betting and assured me that he done it well. He took me to my first casino once in Vegas, paid for my room at a cheap motel (like 20 bucks, lol) and gave me a hundred dollar bill. Next day, he drove me over to the Flying J where I later caught that ride to Reno.


----------



## spectacular

guy in a small buggy with a large peace sign in the back window took me from the middle to the edge of town in pueblo, CO. on the way there he took $5 out of his pocket and practically threw it at me and then tried to grab my boobs.


----------



## spectacular

best ride ever: free from abq to los angeles with this navajo guy who worked for the government. also got a ride where the guy took me from raton to santa fe in NM and then gave me $20


----------



## Skit

I got picked up by a guy who barely spoken any English. We managed to communicate which highway I was going to by drawing on the dashboard dust and shared a laugh when he said the only phrase we both knew, "Policia no bueno". 
I know my folks have given rides to "kids" in their short bus.


----------



## ChrisHitTheRoad

In Belgium I once got picked up by Belgium drug runners who drive between the Netherlands and Belgium. Pretty weird experience.


----------



## Krickey

Hitching on the Oregon coast. Me and road dog spent the night next to an on ramp in the middle of nowhere. In the morning when we started hitching this camper went by us, got on the highway then stopped a half mile onto the highway. They then proceed to back down the highway and pick us up. They were two Canadian homosexual nudists going down the coast for a funeral and they dropped us right where we needed to be. They even managed to keep their clothes on for half the ride.


----------

